# Gorgeous young redhead........



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

A gorgeous young redhead goes into the doctor's office and says that "her body hurts, wherever she touches it."

"Impossible!", says the doctor. "Show me."

The redhead takes her finger, pushes on her left breast, and screams, then she pushes her elbow, and screams in even more agony.

She pushes her knee and screams, then she pushes on her thigh, and more screaming.

Then she pushes her ankle, more screams, and everywhere she touches, makes her scream.

Doctor says, "you're not really a redhead are you?"

"Well, no" she says, "I'm actually a blonde."

"I thought so", the doctor says. "Your finger is broken."


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

i thought it'd be a blonde


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> i thought it'd be a blonde


It was. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

They always are. Dunno how the species has survived.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

glad I'm brunette ...................... :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> glad I'm brunette ...................... :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Aye, but were you not considering going blonde not too long ago?  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > glad I'm brunette ...................... :roll:
> ...


only to disguise my intelligence  :-*

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Do you lot mind!!!!!!

I'm blonde :roll: Good job I can take a joke, that may have offended me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Do you lot mind!!!!!!
> 
> I'm blonde :roll: Good job I can take a joke, that may have offended me


A real one, or in disguise?  :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Do you lot mind!!!!!!
> ...


Everything about me is real  You don't change perfection :-*


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


I believe you, but for everyone else can we see some proof please?  :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


As you believe me you won't need proof, I'll just send everyone else a photo


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Careful Terri - they still haven't changed 'that' picture of you that you didn't want to be used :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

bikini shot will do nicely


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Careful Terri - they still haven't changed 'that' picture of you that you didn't want to be used :wink:


Are you trying to put him off? :roll:

You don't want me but you don't want anyone else to have me either. So you're going to show my picture to scare him off 

You wait til I get you on your own :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Careful Terri - they still haven't changed 'that' picture of you that you didn't want to be used :wink:
> ...


Will you hold my 'thing' for me then? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> glad I'm brunette ...................... :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Mostly :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > glad I'm brunette ...................... :roll:
> ...


ALL ( :wink brunette/reddish ....................... until it grows out :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


As long as I can hold it for a bit longer  The last time was just way too quick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


  :lol:


----------

